# Nancy Lieberman set to become first female coach for a NBDL team



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> The incoming NBA Development League franchise in suburban Dallas, co-owned by Dallas Mavericks president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson and scheduled to begin play in the 2010-11 season, has made a bold choice for its first head coach: Nancy Lieberman.
> 
> Lieberman, an ESPN television analyst, is poised to become the first woman to be a head coach the D-League, which sent 20 players to the NBA last season and is widely regarded as the most scouted league in the world outside of the NBA.
> 
> Sources close to the situation told ESPN.com Nelson's ownership group has secured approval from the NBA to hire Lieberman to coach the yet-to-be-named team based in Frisco, Texas, which will serve as the Mavericks' D-League affiliate next season. A formal announcement of her hiring is expected this week, possibly as soon as Wednesday.


http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=4623545


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

As far as the basics of the game, she would be a good coach. With dunking as part of the game, I wonder if she can do that.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd ALMOST rather be coaching in the WNBA than the D-League


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

If anyone is going to do it, Nancy Lieberman is probably the right one for the job. She knows basketball and has been around the game her whole life.

They play their first game this week. It will be interesting to see how they do and specifically how she does.


----------

